# Last Ohio river Trip for 2008



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I am heading to Point Pleasant for what will probably be my last river trip of 2008. Doctor is going as well as several of us from Ohio Hills Catfish Club. Hopefully we will have a good day. I will post the results later. 


Larry


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

If someone would have called? Must not be part of the in crowd,lol.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Larry, how did it go down there? Did your old man break that new boat in right?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,

broke it in would have been right if I could have put a big fish in the boat but only managed just a 4# Channel, but it has been slimed....lol. tested everything out with no failures.....Doc


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We had a good day. Amos and I started off the day with a nice 15lb blue. That was our biggest of the day but we caught 6 total and lost 2 on the way to the boat. 5 channels and the blue. Biggest channel was 10lbs and the smallest was 3lbs. We concentrated on creek mouths and all fish were taken on fresh shad. As soon as I can get the pics off of my phone I will post them and send you some as well Tom. 


Larry


----------

